# [SOLVED] Downgrading Inspiron 1521 (XP drivers needed)



## Tibblez (Jun 2, 2008)

I've been trying all day to downgrade from Vista to to Windows XP with some luck and much frustation. I've finally been able to get my Video card working but am having serious problems with my Sound and Bluetooth. I have a Dell Inspiron 1521 and I'm trying to install XP Home. As far as I know the sound is by Sigmatel but that's all I have been able to gather. I've looked up what other people have tried when they downgraded and they all seem to have gotten a STAC 92XX C-Major HD Audio driver called R171789 but I've tried this and it tells me:

"The system does not support the driver you are trying to install".

The sound is my top priority but I'd also like to get my bluetooth working. It is a BCM2045 Internal Bluetooth device, I've tried drivers for it from the dell website but keep getting a BSOD followed by a restart when I try to install them.
Help will be appreciated.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Downgrading Inspiron 1521 (XP drivers needed)*

Hi Tibblez,
Seeing you are downgrading the first driver you should have installed is the Chipset driver
Here are some drivers that DELL supplies for your model:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...SystemID=INS_PNT_PM_1521&hidos=WLH&hidlang=en
Here is your owners manual. On page 181 it list some specs. This may help us Identify some drivers:
http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/ins1521/en/om_en/pdf/RT722A02MR.pdf

The remaining drivers can be found here (Chipset, SM Bus, Audio, Blue Tooth)
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...cetag=&SystemID=LAT_D531&hidos=WLH&hidlang=en
It is a different model but is compatible to yours.

If you do not know what was installed as far as some drivers (Network, Communication) I would advise you run Everest under my signature. The report will tell you what is installed on your laptop. This will help you pick the correct driver.
Let us know how it goes.
Bill


----------



## Tibblez (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Downgrading Inspiron 1521 (XP drivers needed)*

I've tried all those drivers, to no avail.
And whats really boggling me is that all my hardware is recognized in the Device Manager.
There are ZERO errors in the sound section.
Under the System Devices, there is an exclamation mark on Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio. I've tried to reinstall it and it keeps saying:
Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. The driver may be corrupted or missing. (Code 39)


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Downgrading Inspiron 1521 (XP drivers needed)*

The UAA driver should be installed before the sound driver.
What UAA driver are you using?
Can you send me a link.
Try this UAA driver:
http://www.4shared.com/file/39339334/d8d7ae32/KB888111_UAA_HD_Audio_Driver.html
You will also need to have net frame work 2.0 installed along with a full MS update with the exception of SP3.
Bill


----------



## Tibblez (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Downgrading Inspiron 1521 (XP drivers needed)*

I'm using the UAA from R171789.exe which you can find here:

1717889.exe

I downloaded the UAA from that link and tried each of the files inside, they each gave me a strange error message not in english.
I'm seriously thinking of capitulation, At least with Vista I had sound.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Downgrading Inspiron 1521 (XP drivers needed)*

That the correct sound card driver, and it contains the older version KB835221 UAA driver
Try uninstalling the driver (UAA) and reboot. See if windows will pick it up and reinstall the driver correctly.
If not uninstall it again and install the KB888111 driver posted previously. This is a newer version so it may work.
Bill


----------



## Tibblez (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Downgrading Inspiron 1521 (XP drivers needed)*

Thanks for attempting to help, but I've lost the will to live. :sigh: I've switched back to Vista.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Downgrading Inspiron 1521 (XP drivers needed)*

Well I am sorry you did not get this going,:sigh: but there are alot of people who have.
I think the majority of the problem is the order in which you installed the drivers.:4-dontkno
Here is a good links if you wish to attempt this again in the future:
http://www.notebookforums.com/showthread.php?p=2819440
Another choice for the sound is :
http://support.us.dell.com/support/...eid=R158235&formatcnt=1&libid=0&fileid=211297
Also, I have seen where the Vista driver for the Audio only may work.
The Chipset and the SM bus controller are the first to be installed Then the graphic (video) UAA driver, Modem, Sound
Bill


----------



## Tibblez (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Downgrading Inspiron 1521 (XP drivers needed)*

I made a last ditch attempt this morning, by reinstalling XP and using those links above and the order you suggested. It worked! Now the only thing missing is my bluetooth. 

For anyone else with this problem, I used this order:

Chipset
SM Bus
Video Drivers - (Install framework first)
Modem
Wireless
Ethernet
Sound!

Use the links in Bill's post for the drivers and It should work!
Thanks Bill!:grin:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Downgrading Inspiron 1521 (XP drivers needed)*

Hi,
Great! I am glad you got it up and running. I think it was worth the effort.
Thank you for your persistance and patients.
Now for the Blue tooth can you go to the device manager. Right click on the error (Blue Tooth)>Properties>Details tab. Post the DEV/VEN that are in the box.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Downgrading Inspiron 1521 (XP drivers needed)*

Hi Tibblez,
Try this driver for your Blue tooth:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=5&fileid=216131
Let us know how you make out.
Bill


----------



## Tibblez (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Downgrading Inspiron 1521 (XP drivers needed)*

That worked wonderfully!
Thank you for all your help Bill!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Downgrading Inspiron 1521 (XP drivers needed)*

I am glad you stuck to your perserverance!!!!
Thanks for your patience.:wave:
I will mark this thread as resovled!
Bill


----------



## dchavoc (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Downgrading Inspiron 1521 (XP drivers needed)*



BCCOMP said:


> I am glad you stuck to your perserverance!!!!
> Thanks for your patience.:wave:
> I will mark this thread as resovled!
> Bill


I created a user profile just to offer you my thanks for the support you gave the OP in this thread. I've followed in their foot steps *"UP"*Grading from Vista to XP Pro.

I got stuck on the Bluetooth and Audio drivers...and your links got me the ones I needed.ray:

THANK YOU!!!!
ray:ray:ray:ray:


----------

